

Windows Phone's many problems: Should Microsoft give up? - mitchie_luna
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/windows-phones-many-problems-should-microsoft-give-up/73126?tag=mantle_skin;content

======
SlipperySlope
I read that Nokia president Eltop, a former Microsoft executive, said "there
is no plan B".

Nokia has no fall back plan, so if they continue losing money at current
rates, by year end 2012, they will not be able to borrow any more from banks.
Microsoft may throw even more good money after bad to keep Nokia alive - or to
acquire their patent portfolio.

